# Scoreboard overlay



## caspii (May 10, 2022)

caspii submitted a new resource:

Scoreboard overlay - Add scoreboard overlays to your live stream. No download or registration required.



> I am the maker of Keepthescore.co, an online scorekeeping tool. We have recently released a scoreboard overlay for OBS. Currently there is only one design but I intend to add more in the future.
> 
> 
> No software install is required to create or use the scoreboard overlay. All you need is a device that is capable of accessing the internet and has a browser.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------

